# IncludeDateien in HTML



## Zorck (17. April 2002)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal wissen ob eigentlich alle Browser IncludeDateien unterstützen.

Das war's auch schon!


----------



## sam (17. April 2002)

include-dateien?
erklär mir das genauer!


----------



## Quentin (17. April 2002)

also wenn du <!-- #include file="navigation.html" --> machen willst muss das nur der server erlauben  hat mit dem browser(client) nichts zu tun.

includes funktionieren, wenn die datei eine endung ala .shtml hat, oder eine scriptsprachen endung wie zb .asp oder .php und was weiß ich was noch 

dem server muss halt mitgeteilt werden das es keine reine .HTML datei ist (die übergeordnete datei die den include-befehl beinhaltet, du kannst reine .html dateien in eine andere ohne probleme includieren), sondern das da EVENTUELL was drin sein könnte das der server erledigen muss, ein include wäre so etwas ,)

hope that helps
greetz
q


----------



## Zorck (17. April 2002)

Also ich verstehe unter IncludeDateien (und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die so heißen  ) Dateien die externe gespeichert werden, um sie mit Hilfe von nur wenigen (ich glaube 2 oder 3) einzubinden. In dieser Datei steht dann ein relativ langer Quelltext. Man erspart sich also Arbeit, wenn bestimmte Teile immer wieder vorkommen.
Eigentlich genauso als wenn man JavaScripte oder CSS extern speichert.

So hab ich das zumindestens verstanden. Ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht da ja immer diese blöde Kompatibilität da ist. Daher auch meine Frage. Ich hoffe mir kann wer helfen.

Danke


----------



## Zorck (17. April 2002)

*UPS*

Also erstmal danke für die Antwort!
Ich wollte bloß meinen eigenen Komentar erkläre. Die Antwort auf meine Frage kam irgendwie genau dann, als ich gerade den Beitrag davor beantworten/kommentieren wollte!

Also wunder euch nicht!  %)


----------



## sam (17. April 2002)

mit html hat das dann aber nich die bohne zu tun.......


----------



## Zorck (17. April 2002)

Na klar!
Was denkst du denn, was in den Include-Dateien drinsteht....HTML!
Aber ist ja nun auch egal. Meine Frage ist ja beantwortet!

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Flex (17. April 2002)

Hm, das hat mit HTML wirklich nicht viel zu tun, da das SSI ist...

SSI = ServerSideInclude ( glaub ich )


----------



## Zorck (17. April 2002)

Aber in diesen SSI-Dateien steht doch auch nur "normaler" HTML Quelltext. (oder etwa nicht?)
Also ich denke schon!


----------



## Quentin (17. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Zorck _
> *Aber in diesen SSI-Dateien steht doch auch nur "normaler" HTML Quelltext. (oder etwa nicht?)
> Also ich denke schon! *



das sind keine ssi-dateien in dem sinn "datei.ssi" 

das sind normale dateien die du auch direkt aufrufen kannst.

beispiel:

body.shtml:


> hallo ihr da draußen.
> <!-- #include file="back.htm" -->




back.htm:


> <a href="javascript:history.back()">zurück</a>





was an den client/browser geschickt wird ist nichts anderes als 



> hallo ihr da draußen.
> <a href="javascript:history.back()">zurück</a>



der server bekommt mitgeteilt, das jemand body.shtml angefordert hat. anhand der endung .shtml erkennt er, das da drin serverseitige includes sein könnten, also checkt er die datei vor dem senden noch kurz durch und findet die zeile mit dem include. er holt sich den inhalt der datei back.htm und setzt den genau dort ein wo das include gestanden ist.

anschließend hast du in back.shtml den inhalt von beiden dateien....

hoffe das war gut genug erklärt 


back.htm könnte auch eine .asp oder .php datei sein. du könntest da ein beispiel mit date.asp machen und in date.asp steht nur <%=date%> drin, so wird dir immer das aktuelle datum zurückgegeben. <%=date%> erzeugt letztlich auch nur einen text ala "17.04.2002" was im endeffekt auch nur text/html ist... so gesehen stimmt die aussage das da nur "normaler" html quelltext drinsteht... nur das du dir diesen normalen html quelltext zusammengenerieren kannst. 

blabla = da kann schon mehr dahinter stecken als normales "<b>das ist der text der includiert wird</b>" *g* 

sorry wenn ich so viel ******e schreibe lol


----------



## Samuel (17. April 2002)

das bestreittet ja keiner
aber wenn ich ne php-file habe steht auch oft HTML drinnen
und ist es dann ne HTML-File?  NEIN!

Die Datei die andere HTML-Dateien includen soll darf keine *.html-file sein wie Quentin schon gesagt hat.

Darum hat der "Akt"  (*lol*) des includen's nichts mit HTML zu tun. 

Ich hoffe du verstehst nun auf was hier einige aus sind.

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## Quentin (17. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von [23]^5^ _
> *Darum hat der "Akt"  (*lol*) des includen's nichts mit HTML zu tun.*



nett und äußerst treffend formuliert


----------



## sam (17. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quentin _
> *
> 
> nett und äußerst treffend formuliert  *


ich hab recht, nänänänänääää


----------



## Zorck (18. April 2002)

O.K.
Eigentlich war meine Frage ja gleich am Anfang beantwortet, nämlich dass der Server dafür verantwortlich ist. 
Das mit dem HTML ist auch o.k. !
(Aber man könnte trotzdem nur einfachen HTML-Quelltext reinschreiben!   Daher meinte ich auch das mit dem HTML - das einem noch mehr Möglichkeiten offen bleiben ist ja um so besser)#

Aber Danke für das rege Interesse!


----------

